
India's $35 tablet computer - yanw
http://blogs.suntimes.com/ebert/2010/07/indias_35_tablet_computer.html
======
joubert
First I thought, wow, in less than a day its price has already gone up from
$30 to $35 (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1540120>).

But then I realized the difference in number as reported by the two news
outlets is probably just because of forex translation rates.

------
samratjp
The R&D approach from the IIT's is a good one, but India, being India, I
really wonder how much of that price tag is paying for the political
"incentives."

~~~
sks
I am a bit skeptical about the advertised price tag of $30. Last time when
they released a $30 computing device(in 2009, see
<http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2009/02/indias-10-lapto/> ) it was just a
glorified box with 2GB memory. I wonder how they managed to put a touch screen
and a functional OS without increasing the cost by even a single dollar.

Anyways this is a big step towards lowering the cost of computing devices.

~~~
vishaldpatel
They're putting the reputation of India's best engineering schools on the
line, so it can't be far from $30.

------
ck2
It's funny how they think manufactures will reduce the price over time instead
of adding features to maintain the price/profit point.

At least how they do it here in the states, I mean my netbook was $170 last
year and it's still the same price (or higher), just more things thrown in.

Still, it would be neat to have a computing device with decent abilities that
could be found for $10 on pegboards @ dollar stores and Walmart, etc. just
like calculators.

ps. the Tata Nano is $2000 in India <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tata_Nano>

but would be far more expensive here, so maybe the same goes for computers

~~~
swolchok
$170 netbook? I haven't been able to find anything reputable-esque on Newegg
or Amazon for under $250, so I've been holding out for ARM smartbooks and a
price drop.

~~~
ck2
Hence my point I guess, prices only are going up, not down for some weird
reason.

This is an acer aspire one. I only use it like an hour a month tops but it's
nice to have an emergency backup.

I'd like to try it with Chrome OS someday.

~~~
swolchok
I conjecture that the problem is that cutting a $250 netbook to $200 drops the
price by 20%, but drops margins by a much greater fraction. For now, it looks
like the market will bear $300+ netbooks, so we'll have to wait until more
competitors enter.

